# Has anyone had problems with their ECM?



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

I have. It started with the pedal sensor and now they are saying it is the ECM. I think I've taken the car in for this problem about 3 to 4 times. 

The dealership replaced the ECM a day ago and they were having issues with the new ECM too?

Any help would be appreciated. 


GTO's are much more fun to drive than enterprise's rentals!!!

Trust me I have tried almost all of their rentals.


----------



## Goatacular (Jun 24, 2005)

My dealership finally got the part..after 2 months of dropping into safety mode.They said they took care of problem- in and out same day .... They told me that the computer had to be totally reprogramed.So far so good 1 day and counting. If problem comes back I'll touch base with ya :seeya:


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

cool please do, hey is that your yella goat, I love that hood and body kit, if not who's is it/what is it?


----------



## Goatacular (Jun 24, 2005)

No, I Wish....found it on the Formula Drift Site. It's one of Rhys Millen's Championship Leading Pontiac GTO's. The Site is updating right now but u can still get a pic or 2 I think. http://www.formulad.com/home.php Also some nice Eye Candy Pics :cheers......Well this second Link will put you right in the Pictures checkout..http://www.g4tv.com/formulad/photo_gallery/125/Formula_D___Wall_NJ/index_pg1/1311.html Enjoy :seeya: You can find the body kit and other performance parts at http://www.rodmillenstore.com/products.aspx?car=gto&category=aero


----------



## Goatacular (Jun 24, 2005)

Hey Stockton, Reading my service receipt...and they completely replaced my gas pedal assembly so FYI :seeya:


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

:rofl:


StocktonRaider said:


> I have. It started with the pedal sensor and now they are saying it is the ECM. I think I've taken the car in for this problem about 3 to 4 times.
> 
> The dealership replaced the ECM a day ago and they were having issues with the new ECM too?
> 
> ...


----------

